
How to talk about the Google Manifesto at work – a guide for managers and HR - marek12886
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-talk-google-manifesto-work-guide-managers-hr-jennifer-kim?trk=v-feed&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BlN8C08p2PsZKg9c%2BibHyGA%3D%3D
======
vfulco
I wonder why this has no comments? Because everyone now knows either you drink
the corporate Koolaid or you get bounced for talking truthfully EVEN if your
company has a big, ol' "free thinking and diversity of ideas" policy.

